# "RPM package installer" installieren



## Romsl (1. März 2007)

Hi,

woher bekomme ich die Sourcen um den RPM package installer zu installieren. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich diesen dummerweise mit rpm -e rpm... geloescht habe und kann somit keine rpm Pakete mehr installieren.

Weiss jemand Rat woher, wie,... ich diesen wieder installieren kann? Mein System ist RedHat EL 4 (x64).

Gruss,
  -- Romsl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2007)

Auf rpm.org findest Du Sourcen, jedoch scheinen die etwas aelter zu sein (4.2). Daheim hab ich einen Link wo man die 4.4er-Version bekommt, den werd ich Dir dann spaeter posten.

Nachtrag: So, hier der Link wo ich RPM bezogen habe: ftp://jbj.org/pub/


----------



## Romsl (1. März 2007)

Hi,

vielen dank fuer den Link. Wenn ich nun ./autogen.sh ausfuehre wird mir das Makefile erzeugt. Starte ich nun make bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:


```
Makefile:655: .deps/build.Po: No such file or directory
Makefile:656: .deps/rpm2cpio.Po: No such file or directory
make: *** No rule to make target `.deps/rpm2cpio.Po'.  Stop.
```

Hab mal versucht die Datei zu suchen aber hatte keinen Erfolg 

Vielen Dank,
  -- Romsl


----------



## andy72 (1. März 2007)

Für was führst Du "autogen" aus ? normal reicht doch ein ./configure --prefix=/usr *staun*


----------



## Romsl (1. März 2007)

Danke das Makefile wird ohne Fehler erzeugt aber nun erhalte ich beim Ausfuehren von make folgenden Fehler und ich weiss absolut nicht wieso.


```
/usr/bin/ld: example.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `hello' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
example.o: could not read symbols: Bad value
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[3]: *** [example] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/tmp/new/rpm-4.4.8/zlib'
make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/new/rpm-4.4.8/zlib'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/new/rpm-4.4.8'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Gruss Romsl


----------

